# Hello to one and all...



## bonjot (Aug 11, 2007)

Hello everyone!

I'm a 28 yr old just getting to know all about mantids... I've been educating the youths in SIngapore for almost 4 years.

My interest in mantids grew when my fiance and his brother introduced me to these species..

They would drag[and of course I willingly would go with them] to 'hunt' for mantids.

Yeah my first ever road trip FOR mantids was in June 07 to Cameron Highlands.

Ive taken a liking to the cute loving creatures... So do help me around here...

Signing of... :lol:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 11, 2007)

Hello Bonjot, lovely name! Did you find any interesting species out there? Someone else here has been looking there also. But I forget who. Probably your fiance with my luck (just to make me look silly) ha ha :wink: Welcome


----------



## Rick (Aug 11, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Deutschherper (Aug 11, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 11, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## sufistic (Aug 12, 2007)

Welcome!

I'm her fiance lol.


----------



## bonjot (Aug 12, 2007)

Thank you all..


----------



## bonjot (Aug 12, 2007)

> Hello Bonjot, lovely name! Did you find any interesting species out there? Someone else here has been looking there also. But I forget who. Probably your fiance with my luck (just to make me look silly) ha ha :wink: Welcome


Thanks hibiscusmile.. Well it really was an eye opener how we need to be alert out in the wild...

The first time, was hard for me to actually zoom to the tiny creatures, it takes a lot of practise and patience.

But now, i've got my tactic ehhe, everytime I hum to the lyrics of a 'cartoom song' I would be able to spot something..

Well, yes so the fiance is, sufistic.. :wink:


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 14, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## mantisfu (Aug 14, 2007)

greetings


----------

